# 84' Rude Super 65 issue.



## AndrewMoser (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey guys, I bought a 1984 Evinrude Super 65 3cyl. It has been sitting for a few years but i was told carbs were "ran dry". This motor looked pretty clean for its age.I bought it from my uncle for $250. So, I mounted it on my boat and pulled the carbs off and took the float bowls off. The bowls had ethanol gel and residue built up in them, I sprayed them with carb cleaner and used Mig and wire brush wire to clean the jets. I put them back on and it sounded like it was running on 2 cylinders would not rev. I checked spark, which was good. When i pump the primer ball it squeezes a couple times and then it would get hard. I opened the float bowl drains and had fuel. I then decided to pull the carbs off for cleaning again and got a gallon of Gunk carb cleaner and let the carbs sit in it for 2 days and then blew them out with an air compressor. Tried running again and this time the motor was firing on all three but it wanted to run WOT. I could control this by covering a carb at a time. Any ideas?


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

Sounds like it is running lean and thus taking off. carefull a good way to cook a motor. If it were mine I would rebuild the carbs if it's been sitting for years. Soaking it wont do the job you'll have to get wire through all the passages to clean any grit or funk out. 
GG


----------



## AndrewMoser (Mar 30, 2014)

I apprieciate your response. I let the soak for 4 days after writing last and then blew them out with air and ran MIG wire through the passages and I put them back together and it ran pretty well with the electric primer on. As soon as I turned it off it wanted to rev up. So I believe you are right about rebuilding them. Does it sound like the fuel pump is good, or should I order a new diaphragm and gaskets while I am ordering my carb kits?


----------

